# Navigation view in new Google Maps?



## Xious (Dec 24, 2011)

In the older version of Google Maps, there was a Navigation icon that came with it. That brought you to a navigation dashboard that you could just go straight in to the navigation view without having to input a destination. Can you do that in the new version of Maps? The Navigation icon just opens up a search for where you want to navigate to.

X


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

Xious said:


> In the older version of Google Maps, there was a Navigation icon that came with it. That brought you to a navigation dashboard that you could just go straight in to the navigation view without having to input a destination. Can you do that in the new version of Maps? The Navigation icon just opens up a search for where you want to navigate to.
> 
> X


New Google Maps sucks. Remove it & use the old one.

http://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/maps/XCSe9ruxo14%5B1-25-false%5D


----------

